# Campsites - No Availability - Again



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here we go again, A problem we have had many times in the past.

I am trying to get 2 pitches on a campsite around Oxford OX29 postcode (within a 20 mile radious). For Friday 28th may to Tuesday 1st June.

So far we have tried 10 campsites and not a single one has a pitch.

Why is it you just cannot get any availability around Bank Holiday!.

Just been away for the last Bank Holiday and we were told " you have the last picth" But on arrival there were spare.

™


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi teenymob

Have your tried availablepitch.com - I have done a quick search and that shows one campsite has availabliltiy:

http://www.availablepitch.com/cgi-bin/AVpitchnew/main.pl?option=search_site&context=display&site=203

May not be in the right place but might be helpful to you.

Good luck in your search.

Milly


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site*



midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi teenymob
> 
> Have your tried availablepitch.com - I have done a quick search and that shows one campsite has availabliltiy:
> 
> ...


is it swiss farm?


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: site*

is it swiss farm?[/quote]

yes it is - sorry dont know anything about the site itself


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Try Hardwick Parks in Witney http://www.hardwickparks.co.uk/

We were there on the weekend. It's OK.

We cant find anywhere nice by the seaside in Gower / West Wales either.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This is one of the busiest weekends of the year, and for families with children is often their first chance to get away for a short break. It is understandable that sites are booked well in advance.
Are you a member of the C&CC? If so they run a high number of holiday(5 days or more) meets and ordinary (Just weekend) meets in every part of the country. It is very rare for C&CC meets to require advance booking and you are bound to find at least one in the area that you want.
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*UK*



hymerbeliever said:


> Try Hardwick Parks in Witney http://www.hardwickparks.co.uk/
> 
> We were there on the weekend. It's OK.
> 
> We cant find anywhere nice by the seaside in Gower / West Wales either.


Thanks, It is fully booked, alreaady tried it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Farm*



midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi teenymob
> 
> Have your tried availablepitch.com - I have done a quick search and that shows one campsite has availabliltiy:
> 
> ...


Swiss farm, fully booked.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

TM

These people will welcome you with open arms.

http://www.oxonda.co.uk/meet-list-2010.html

Steve


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

That's a shame. Hardwick Parks is in David Cameron's constituency...just think, you could have waved at the Prime Minsiter...(I'm ducking).


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I wonder if this may be a start for you, these people used to have a camping site , or the people oppersit them, perhaps it might be worth just giving them a call, if it not them they'll give the phone number of the farm oppersit....http://www.oxtowns.co.uk/westfarm/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

hymerbeliever said:


> That's a shame. Hardwick Parks is in David Cameron's constituency...just think, you could have waved at the Prime Minsiter...(I'm ducking).


And use as many or few fingers as you like. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Calls*

Thanks everyone.

over 30 attempts and found a CL.

Oxford C&CC Have space but only for No EHU and 25 foot or under.

™


----------

